# The fox who went shoe shopping



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

I like stories where animals wander into stores, schools, etc. There was just a moose in a store, the cow in the bank, the bear in a casino I think? Now, the quick red fox jumped into a shoe store 

http://www.metro.co.uk/news/article.html?in_article_id=34481&in_page_id=34


----------

